# Java fern attaching to driftwood



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine took at least a month to attach. Just make sure you have it tight up to the DWso it can grab a hold. Once it grabs onit will spread


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

...it will spread and will be there forever

...barring a nuclear accident...but by then, your fish tank will be the least of your worries


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

what about anubias?? same advice?


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

aquatic serenity said:


> what about anubias?? same advice?


Same thing Really. Anubias is a plant that naturally attaches to things. Thats why when people ask if they can put it in gravel they tell them to make sure the ryzhome is above the gravel.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had java fern and anubias in my tanks for several months and they won't attach to anything. The java fern just sends its roots straight out and fans the water column. New leaves grow. The anubias only now started growing new leaves after a few months of just sitting there, no root growth. I have my java fern bundles tied together and wedged between rocks now. The super glue method just wasnt working for me.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

can they attach properly when being held in place by rubber bands?


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

yes, but rubberband, kind of hurts my eye.


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

I used fishing line for my anubias to driftwood .pretty much invisible..


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't mind how it looks, long as the roots attach eventually.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I know it's a little blurry but this is what my fern looks like after 1.5 months tons of new growth but more roots from the leaves than attaching to the wood, it should start spreading from the base soon I hope otherwise I will have a tank of floating plantlets, lol...


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine is growing that way too, Ibacha. But not as hardcore as yours. How'd that happen? Do you use any ferts/chems?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I do does EI method but it probably has to do with the fact they are right under a 150 watt hqi bulb, I've heard mixed reviews on java fern under such intense light but I have seen it growing in open areas in the wild that have to get alot of light so we'll see what it does.

Len


----------

